# N. Nevada Chukar



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm headed to visit the inlaws next weekend near battle mountain, nv. and am looking to get the dog out for some work. i'm wondering how the chukar hunting is out that way this time of year? my experience is very limited but i'm hoping to get out and learn some more.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Battle Mountain is the chukar capital of the U.S. They have a big national tournament there every year. I've never gone, but I would love to do it some time.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, that surprises me. i didn't know that much of anything went on in battle mountain. i guess i should visit the inlaws more often. 

thanks for the reply, flint.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is an excerpt from the November calendar of the Battle Mountain web page:

November

Chukar Tournament and Feed
Battle Mountain has gained a reputation in Nevada as the home of prime chukar hunting, and judging by the high attendance at the annual Chukar Tournament and Feed, it's well-deserved. Hunters young and old hit the field during the day to bag as many chukar as they can, then meet back at the Civic Center for an evening of great food and even better prizes.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll be there this friday and back on saturday night. i'll let you know what i found out. 

thanks again for the help.


----------

